# Interrupting a regen in the diesel - here's what it looks like on scangauge



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sometimes if I have a regen almost complete and I have a little extra time I will continue to drive to complete the regen, it seems like it could be slightly more efficient rather than turn car off for day and the start back up next day and everything is cold and has to heat up again to continue with regen, have shut off during regen many times with zero issues.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Even after all these miles, it still smells like burning plastic when you interrupt it though. I am just the opposite. I will generally never keep driving and just idle it for a few extra secs before shutting off if it's in the middle of one.


----------

